# Getting a new buck!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes my looney self is getting a new buck. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to add a Buttin'Heads buck to my herd when I own 3 B'H does and I'm retaining doelings from all 3 too. His name is Buttin'Heads Redcardo Montlban *S...










This is his dam ARMCH Buttin'Heads Donsxto Seanorita 5*D...










Here's his littermate sister CH Buttin'Heads Redsdemona...









I can't wait! He is TINY, I've seen him in person at the Carrollton, GA show last spring. He is an itty bitty little guy with wattles! He is friendly but has been foundered so he will not be a show goat. He'll just have the leasure life of a stud.  Can't wait!!!! I'll get him next month!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :clap: :stars: I LOVE wattles! When you show clip with wattles you leave them hairy right?

How do goats founder? Is it the same as horses? Just wondering.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Founder is from being fed incorrectly or over eating and it causes hoof and foot problems. He has to have hoof trimmings every 6-8 weeks in order to keep him sound. His feet grow faster than other goats.

Yes I'm excited to get him! I think he's going to bring some great things to our herd! Here's his littermate sister...
http://buttinheads.com/ND_reference/mona.htm


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! You are very looney though! LOL! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know, I've been talking about downsizing bucks and what do I do? Get another. Haha I'm selling Zeus, hopefully he'll be going to Canada to a family who'd love to have him. I'm not sure about which other bucks yet but there will be at least 1 more to be sold.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow you sold him quick! Redcardo will be a great asset to your herd! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well he's not sold just yet. She'd originally inquired about Break Danser but she really liked Zeus. So since I need to downsize bucks that I know I won't be using next year I figured why not. In that case I'll keep Hera.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!! He's gourgeous!! I love his dam too  :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! He is gorgeous! And so is his dam. Congrats!!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats on a handsome new boy!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks, he's going to be an excellent cross to my Buttin'Heads does I think.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Very handsome indeed. Congrats.


----------

